#ubuntu-eg 2010-11-22
<newhere> hello
<newhere> ss
<Ddorda> ‎hey guys, this guy want to install Ubuntu and he's from egypt. anyone can help him?
<omer_marmar> hey guys,
<bahaa2008> thelinuxer, hey yo
<Ddorda> ‎bahaa2008: hey there :)
<Ddorda> ‎listen, if ever this omer comes back, he wishes to learn Ubuntu. any chance you'll help him out?
<Ddorda> ‎i just don't communicate with him so well, i don't know arabic and his English isn't so well.
<thelinuxer> bahaa2008: hey man
<thelinuxer> Ddorda: hi man
<thelinuxer> who's omar ?
<Ddorda> ‎thelinuxer: not sure, he jumped to our channel not too long ago
<Ddorda> ‎but we're not egyped so i directed him to the right place (i hope) ;)
<thelinuxer> ok if he ever comes back tell him that we are here
<thelinuxer> Ddorda: It is  (God willing ) :)
<Ddorda> ‎sure thing ;)
<Ddorda> ‎btw, i saw that you guys had an release party, looked awesome
<bahaa2008> thelinuxer, what's the updates
<thelinuxer> Ddorda: thanx man, were are u from ?
<thelinuxer> bahaa2008: aren't u following the mailing list ;) ?
<Ddorda> ‎thelinuxer: Ubuntu-IL, i'm a neighbor
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<bahaa2008> thelinuxer, i have problems with my internet connection in the past days
<bahaa2008> i didn't read all the mails
<thelinuxer> bahaa2008: no global updates but we are still planning for the upcoming event
<thelinuxer> bahaa2008: i guess we will have a meeting next week or something
<thelinuxer> not decided yet
<thelinuxer> Ddorda: welcome :)
<Ddorda> ‎thelinuxer: do you use Xchat?
<thelinuxer> nope pidgin
<Ddorda> ‎thelinuxer: oh.. i wrote some RTL plugin for Xchat that i want to share
<Ddorda> ‎soon i'll upload it to my blog so it will be published in Ubuntu planet
<thelinuxer> what about upstream xchat ?
<Ddorda> ‎thelinuxer: well, i don't think it's something to put in Xchat's mainstream. it's more suitable as a plugin
<bahaa2008> thelinuxer, we have peridical meeing in alexandria
<bahaa2008> periodical **
<bahaa2008> every week
<thelinuxer> can't u put that stuff on the wiki :D
<thelinuxer> pictures from ur meetings, meeting minutes ..extra
<Ddorda> ‎however, we can try making it to be packaged and entered to the repos as "xchat-rtl-plugin" or something like that
<thelinuxer> it will help up with the approval
<thelinuxer> Ddorda: that would be gr8, but also i think that xchat developers might be interested in ur code
<Ddorda> ‎i'll check with them, but i believe not, they don't like python scripts and they don't like plugins to be included in the package
<Ddorda> ‎but i promise to check
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<thelinuxer> ok :)
<thelinuxer> i will pass that code to friends who are xchat
<thelinuxer> please give me a link
<Ddorda> ‎thelinuxer: i don't have it uploaded yet. i'll try to post about it today, so it should be in the planet
<Ddorda> ‎asap :P
<thelinuxer> cool
#ubuntu-eg 2010-11-23
<newhere> ازيكوا شباب
<thelinuxer> newhere: basha, eih el a7'bar ?
<newhere> الحمدلله
<newhere> بقولك ياباشا
<newhere> ana la3'et el password bta3 el root fe hpmyadmin
<newhere> phpmyadmin*
<newhere> b7awel  ad7'ol  delw2ty mesh rady
<thelinuxer> newhere: la3'eet el password ezay ?
#ubuntu-eg 2010-11-24
<newhere> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-eg 2010-11-25
<Sensiva> :D
<thelinuxer> Sensiva: bashaaaaaaaa!
<thelinuxer> feenak ya man ?
<Sensiva> 7alip alpi
<Sensiva> fel donia we balaweha
<Sensiva> ento 3amleen eh?
<Sensiva> wa7shenni awi
<Sensiva> :<
<thelinuxer> wenta kaman ya man
<thelinuxer> a7'barak eih ?
<thelinuxer> da7na konna 3ayzeen 7aga mennak ya me3alem aslan
<Sensiva> eh kher
<Sensiva> etteslo beya 3alatool
<thelinuxer> creation le cd 3ashan el ahram
<thelinuxer> Sensiva: sorry ya man 3ala el telephone fa mesh merakez fel char
<thelinuxer> chat*
<Sensiva> it's ok
<Sensiva> call me whenever you are free, and I will be sending you all the resources I have regarding remastering LiveCD
<Sensiva> I feel so sorry for not being around
<thelinuxer> Sensiva: don't worry ya man
<thelinuxer> i will call u soon isA
<alabuntu> Salamalykum, do u know what I have to do to get audio?
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-22
 * DelphiWorld slaps EgyParadox around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: :)
<DelphiWorld> LOL EgyParadox ... that's a funy things!
<DelphiWorld> hello thelinuxer ...  searched for you one month ago to meet you in egypt but didn't found!
<thelinuxer> hi DelphiWorld :)
<thelinuxer> of course i can't remember what i was doing a month ago :D
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: :S :S :S :(
<thelinuxer> needed anything ?
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: woried a lot about our brothers in egypt :(
<DelphiWorld> i am in algeria BTW, thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> welcome :)
<DelphiWorld> thank you thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> Inchallah everything will be ok
<thelinuxer> we have high spirit so don't worry
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: i was in cairo for 12 days and safly looked arround, bought all my needs and eated lot of Egypt foods :)
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> any news about food poisoning ? :D
<DelphiWorld> and my plan is to come back there and look for a job there. never go back to this fucking stupid country :(
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: lot of taamiya :)
<thelinuxer> please don't use the f-word here
<thelinuxer> what's wrong with Algeria ?
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: SORY.
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: stupid place. bad gov. bad people. no organised. late technologie. stupid political eveants for nothing;
<thelinuxer> don't worry
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: i do... to buy at least a GPS receyver you need autorisation? what the hell is that ?
<thelinuxer> exactly what all of us said about our countries a year ago :)
<thelinuxer> yes we had the same issue
<thelinuxer> no GPS was allowed in mobiles
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: but what the problem with a wireless router ?
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: and a IP camera ?
<thelinuxer> it's all stupidity of course
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: BTW my name is tayeb and happy to meet you here :)
<thelinuxer> and mine is Ahmed, and really happy i met  u :)
<thelinuxer> when r u planning to come back to Egypt ?
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: not sure, let it calm down and would come :)
<thelinuxer> lol
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: and if i come, i give you one condition: give me your eyes :)
<thelinuxer> DelphiWorld: yes, don't come they will say enak ta7reed agnaby :D
<thelinuxer> what will u do with my eyes ?
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: haha, i don't wory about our last issue at all, cqause i got a pretty awesome welcome in egypt
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: i am blind :D
<thelinuxer> i am talking about our last issue
<thelinuxer> i am talking about the current situation in cairo
<thelinuxer> they are back to the same tone as mubarak days
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: for your eyes i mean i am a blind person :)
<thelinuxer> DelphiWorld: May Allah give u strength :)
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: hopfully!
<thelinuxer> :)
 * DelphiWorld love Egypt
<thelinuxer> DelphiWorld: :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-23
<DelphiWorld> salam ashams seif :)
<seif> yo
<ashams> whowas DelphiWorld
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-24
<ashams> whois ashams
<sudoko> ممكن اعرف لو نزلت 11ز11 ده هيمسح ال home >>>>
<sudoko> ولو عندى ايزوو ممكن اعمل منه اب جريد ازاى
<elacheche_anis> 11.11??? :o
<elacheche_anis> ping EgyParadox
<sudoko> yes
<elacheche_anis> there is no 11.11 version!!
<sudoko> i'm right oor what
<elacheche_anis> Are you talking about 11.10?? or talking about an other distribution(not ubuntu)??
<elacheche_anis> sudoko, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades#Upgrading_Using_the_Alternate_CD.2BAC8-DVD
<python-eg> back again
<elacheche_anis> hey python-eg
<python-eg> i think 13-13-2013 was like me talking 11.11
<elacheche_anis> loool.. python-eg you're sudoko???
<EgyParadox> elacheche_anis
<EgyParadox> keifak?
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> ezayak*
<elacheche_anis> :D EgyParadox I'm ok.. ta7ki lobnéni w illa masri!!! :p D
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, how is Egypt today?!
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> not good
<elacheche_anis> :/ :(
<python-eg> ok
<python-eg> can you help me with my 10.10
<python-eg> i wanna use 11.10
<elacheche_anis> you need to upgrade to 11.04 first, then from 11.04 to 11.11
<python-eg> will it clear /home directory
<elacheche_anis> oups
<elacheche_anis> 11.10
<elacheche_anis> no it will not
<python-eg> i upgrade my machine from 10.04
<python-eg> which by the way was one of your CDs :)
<python-eg> but didn't feel the change
<python-eg> and i felt my m/c was slower than b4
<elacheche_anis> ping EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> sorry
<sudoku> فيه حد فى المعادى ممكن اجيب منه الاسطوانة
<sudoku> egy is not here walllla eihhhh
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-25
<DelphiWorld> Salam all
<DelphiWorld> hi SaadTalaat
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: no tahrir channel? :)
<SaadTalaat> Hello
<SaadTalaat> DelphiWorld:
<DelphiWorld> SaadTalaat: :)
<DelphiWorld> SaadTalaat: Tayeb from algeria
<SaadTalaat> tayeb is your name?
<SaadTalaat> just making sure :)
<EgyParadox> DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> SaadTalaat: yep, and Meftah is my family name :)
<DelphiWorld> how are you dear omar EgyParadox !
<SaadTalaat> DelphiWorld: Oh, Saad from Egypt :)
<EgyParadox> good u?
<DelphiWorld> SaadTalaat: happy to meet you
<DelphiWorld> SaadTalaat: a bit pissed off... woried a lot about egypt :(
 * SaadTalaat is more happy to meet you :)
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: awesome alhamdoulillah
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: are you in cairo or alex?
<EgyParadox> cairo
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: i couldn't remember :)
<ashams> DelphiWorld, Hi o/
<DelphiWorld> ashams: :)
<ashams> DelphiWorld, I wasn't here when you pinged me :(
<DelphiWorld> ashams: no, just to say hi :)
<ashams> ok, so, hi :)
<DelphiWorld> ashams: :)
<DelphiWorld> everyone please tel me how i can help egypt :(
<ashams> heh, we can't do anything from here :)
<DelphiWorld> ashams: you're from egypt right?
<ashams> DelphiWorld, yep :)
<DelphiWorld> ashams: i visited egypt for 12days
<DelphiWorld> cairo/alex:)
<ashams> when was that?
<DelphiWorld> ashams: from 3 to 15 october :)
<ashams> ah, Egypt was calm in that days, you missed a lot
<ashams> only after 6 days :P
<DelphiWorld> ashams: yep, i was playing nicely :(
<ashams> lucky you.
<DelphiWorld> ashams: bought 99.
<DelphiWorld> ashams: bought 99.99% of my IT needs from egypt!
<ashams> really, it it cheep here?
<DelphiWorld> ashams: very!
<DelphiWorld> man, bought a macbook
<DelphiWorld> i was crying at this time
<DelphiWorld> ashams: and i am a blind person
<ashams> :D
<DelphiWorld> ashams: i got a hell load of help from my brothers in egypt that couldn't belieuv at all.
<ashams> nice to hear this
<DelphiWorld> ashams: :)
<ashams> but there's a different kind of egyptians you didn't meet though
<DelphiWorld> ashams: who's this rayatelecom?
<DelphiWorld> i didn't heare about it at all
<ashams> DelphiWorld, I mean Cops :)
<ashams> rayatelcom?
<ashams> oh, you mean Raya
<DelphiWorld> ashams: yup :P
<DelphiWorld> ashams: i never heare about this telecom in egypt:)
<ashams> it's a trade company for tech devices, it generally support Nokia cellphones
<ashams> not well advertised though
<ashams> but everybody here knows about it
<DelphiWorld> ashams: but you're getting internet from it ?
<ashams> No, Vodaphone
<ashams> we have many ISPs here
<ashams> like tedata and linkdsl.....
<DelphiWorld> ashams: i see, strange that your ip is reported to by from raya telecom!
<ashams> really?
<ashams> then Vodaphone is not really an ISP
<ashams> it just gets it from Raya
<DelphiWorld> ashams: yeah
<DelphiWorld> ashams: is 3G or ADSL?
<ashams> DelphiWorld, 3G
<DelphiWorld> ashams: ohh the bad package :)
<DelphiWorld> i hop is unlimited!
<ashams> no it's very limited
<ashams> it's my temporary/backup connection
<ashams> :(
<DelphiWorld> ashams: i allready bought one for my iPhone when i was in egypt :)
<ashams> DelphiWorld, It's almost useless
<DelphiWorld> ashams: :)
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-26
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> hey EgyParadox :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-27
<NourHaridy> Good Mornin'
<thelinuxer> NourHaridy: good morning :)
<NourHaridy> Hi, i've visited your Ubuntu loco page
<NourHaridy> I'm using ubuntu since 3 years and have never found any techie team in Egypt
<NourHaridy> So, i registered in your launchpad team
<thelinuxer> that's gr8 :)
<NourHaridy> So what do you often do, in this loco ?
<thelinuxer> NourHaridy: please check this page
<thelinuxer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Become%20A%20Member
<thelinuxer> currently we're having a break because of all the current events
<thelinuxer> but we will start working soon isA
<NourHaridy> ok, cool.
<thelinuxer> NourHaridy: see u next meeting ba2a isA :)
<NourHaridy> isA
#ubuntu-eg 2012-11-19
<mih1406> هل ترجمة نظام أوبونتو التي في موقع Launchpad معتمدة؟ هل فيه فائدة إذا ترجمة من طريق ذلك الموقع؟
#ubuntu-eg 2012-11-20
<mih1406> هل ترجمة نظام أوبونتو التي في موقع Launchpad معتمدة؟ هل فيه فائدة إذا ترجمة من طريق ذلك الموقع؟
#ubuntu-eg 2012-11-25
<mih1406> كيف يمكن أن أجرب ترجماتي لملف .PO على البرنامج؟
<Guest55802> hi guys
<Guest55802> hi all
<Guest55802> hey guys
<HazRPG> anyone here use irssi?
<HazRPG> because for some reason irssi for me doesn't show arabic letters
<HazRPG> Any of you guys mind helping me out? I'm doing a website, but I'm not use to doing one in Arabic, I'm use to doing it in English...
<HazRPG> Anyone mind helping me out?
#ubuntu-eg 2013-11-23
<Administrator_> hi, i'm currently using windows OS and i want to installed linux too. but havw low spec machine. the main purpose for installing linux OS is that i want browsing speed atleast double. is this possible by installing linux and incase Yes then which? thanks.
#ubuntu-eg 2014-11-17
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
#ubuntu-eg 2015-11-22
<Guest69981> Why do people say that upgrading to Ubuntu 15 from Ubuntu 14.10 isn't recommended?
<Na3iL> Guest69981, cause 15.04 is not LTS like people think
<Guest69981> Sorry i'm new to Ubuntu ,
<Na3iL> Wait! you mean downgrade not upgrade
<Guest69981> upgrade
<Guest69981> So will Ubuntu 15 be a LTS version?
<Na3iL> Nope, 15.04 is not LTS anymore
<Na3iL> So, it is not supportable from Canonical
<Guest69981> Ok thanks alot ..
#ubuntu-eg 2017-11-25
<ia5string> Is anyone on ?
